# Shake and vape recipes



## Stranger (1/4/21)

What shake and vape recipes can we put up here ?

Mine is:

Arctic menthol: FA 2.5%
Peppermint: 2% FA
Spearmint: 1% TFA
WS23 1% BV @20%

80/20 pre mix @ 3 mg nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/4/21)

In the same tune as above and something you may enjoy @Stranger :
WF Double Mint @ 6%
CAP Peppermint @ 2%
CLY Spearmint @ 2%
CAP Super Sweet @ 1%

60/40 @ 12mg

More fruity:
CBE Double Mango @ 10%
CBE WS-23 30% @ 0.75%
CAP Super Sweet @ 1.5%
TFA Smooth @ 0.25%
70/30 3mg

Classic:
FA Forrest Mix @ 10%
CBE WS-23 30% @ 1%
CAP Super Sweet @ 1.5%
70/30 3mg

Nice Lemonade:
CLY Lemon @ 1.85%
CLY Lime @ 5.75%
CBE WS-23 30% @ 0.75%
CAP Super Sweet @ 1.5%
70/30 3mg

And if you can get hold of Medicine Flower Watermelon, this is a banger:
MF Watermelon @ 1%
PUR Watermelon @ 2.5%
CAP Super Sweet @ 1%
TFA Smooth @ 0.36%
70/30 3mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/4/21)

I don't believe in SnV desserts and to today I still need to be proven wrong on that. Desserts need time to shine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (6/4/21)

Thanks, more than willing to give them a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

